# Man of Steel



## soulsinging (Aug 3, 2011)

I searched but didnt see anything on this... anyone have thoughts on the upcoming superman movie? On the one hand, the writer is the guy that worked with Nolan on the excellent Batman movies. On the other, the director is Zak Snyder of the increasingly questionable 300, Watchmen, and Sucker Punch. Would be nice to see a great Superman movie though...

Kevin Costner and Diane Lane as the Kents
Henry Cavill as Superman (I don't know him at all... he's on the Tudors?)
Amy Adams as Lois Lane
Michael Shannon is Zod (don't know him either... Boardwalk Empire?)

The last movie (Superman Returns) had its moments, like the shuttle crash. I also liked Kevin Spacey as Lex and Parker Posey. Hated Lois though, and the movie ran way too long with so much Superman-Jesus affectation it started to feel like a Creed music video.

Here's hoping they can get it right this time!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 4, 2011)

It's one of those wait and see films I guess.

It could be superb, Nolan is producing as well so it might be superb, the cast looks good, but you never know.

As far as Snyder goes its a question of taste, I think that Watchmen is one of the best genre movies made, if a little too worshipping of the source material, while on the otehr hand Sucker Punch was... well let's leave it at just was.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 4, 2011)

It might be like one of those films where you see Michael Bay producing it but not directing it. I liked 300 but hated Watchmen. Haven't seen Sucker Punch yet.


----------



## soulsinging (Aug 4, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> As far as Snyder goes its a question of taste, I think that Watchmen is one of the best genre movies made, if a little too worshipping of the source material, while on the otehr hand Sucker Punch was... well let's leave it at just was.



Watchmen wasn't that bad really. 300 was cool at first but holds up poorly  due to the repetitive slow motion and ridiculous machismo. Watchmen was solid but seemed duplicative after 300. Sucker Punch sounds like he took all that to unbelievable extremes... maybe he got it out of his system? I have to admit, despite his weaker points (the drop off was notable when he used original source material over graphic novels), he certainly seems capable of producing the knock down drag out fight superman fans have wanted to see onscreen since the start of film.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## biodroid (Aug 5, 2011)

Cayal - looks good, new suit, new hair style. Hopefully more action than Superman Returns.


----------



## soulsinging (Aug 5, 2011)

Kind of reminds of the look of the old pre-ww2 superman cartoons:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp6HCzW7AFo&feature=related


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope it's good. I was a fan of _Smallville_, though it went downhill after season 4, but I was very disappointed with _Superman Returns_. Not just the way the movie turned out, but the very concept of it. I think they made a mistake by not truly 'rebooting' the franchise, a la _Batman Begins_.

I hope they're doing it now. The suit does look cool, by the way. Apparently, Cavill was shortlisted for _Superman Returns_, as well, before they went with Brandon Routh. Interesting how things turn out. Since Nolan is involved, and Snyder has had some success, this film could very well launch Cavill's movie career, while if he had been chosen for the last movie, he might have disappeared off the face of the Earth like Routh.

As always, it's never just about talent. You need a healthy dose of good luck to be successful.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 7, 2011)

soulsinging said:


> Kind of reminds of the look of the old pre-ww2 superman cartoons


 
I like those old Superman cartoons.


I really hope that this new Superman film is far better then that rancid movie _Superman Returns._ I can still remember how bored I was watching it, I should have walked out and asked for a free ticket to another movie, but no, I melted into my theater seat....

Last word - I hope he can battle someone other than Lex Luther. There are other villians in the DC universe, I'm tired of seeing Lex.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I hope it's good. I was a fan of _Smallville_, though it went downhill after season 4



The last 2-3 seasons were really good.


----------

